

Intel Is Ready For Merging Cilk Plus Into GCC - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MjU

======
cultureulterior
I've always felt that it makes sense for Intel to push programming language
innovation, since they are the ones who know what cpus the languages will be
running on.

